# Android Scoring App for Field Archery



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Look and see of TargetMate is available for the Android. I have it on my iPhone and its great. Just not sure if its available for droids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

X Count is an Android compatible score app. Has a Field shoot function in it.

I really like Archers Mark and Scores but it is not for Androids...iPhone or ipods only. So I snagged the young'uns old ipod, upgraded the software and downloaded AM. Works great. Enter some arrow and bow numbers and it gives you sight marks. Add the Scores portion and you can keep track of your scores.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

hdracer said:


> X Count is an Android compatible score app. Has a Field shoot function in it.


I use XCount for Android. I like it, fairly simple and pretty easy to use. All I'm doing is keeping score, so I'm not entering in the yardages and whatnot for each end. I'll use it on a field round, shooting a "600" round (Ohio outdoor round) or even when practicing a Vegas or 5-spot round.

IIRC, it was .99


----------



## Golfnut1969 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks all. I'll give XCount a try.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Just downloaded one last night, it is for I Phone and that other phone! LOL its called ArcheryZUpshot. Its from Lancaster archery. I have Target Mate also, but this new one is more in depth but user friendly.


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

blondstar said:


> Just downloaded one last night, it is for I Phone and that other phone! LOL its called ArcheryZUpshot. Its from Lancaster archery. I have Target Mate also, but this new one is more in depth but user friendly.


Thanks, Blondstar! The new app is call ArcherZUpshot. It supports an extensive list of both Target and Field rounds, plus you can make your own Custom Rounds right in the app. It supports most all the NFAA and IFAA Field Rounds: Field, Hunter and Animal, with all the combinations thereof, and all the age divisions supported. It also supports the International, the Flint Bowman, and the Lake of the Woods, again with all age divisions; and also Expert Field. FITA Field is not yet supported but is on the way.

(quick side note: Lancaster Archery is a sponsor of ArcherZUpshot -- ArcherZUpshot is running a Giveaway for a $500 Shopping Spree at Lancaster Archery right now! You can find it on the ArcherZUpshot Facebook Page, or here: http://bit.ly/12QQKOa)

ArcherZUpshot is available now on Apple and Android. It's a free 500-shot trial download for everybody, so you can make an informed decision about a purchase. If you like it, you can buy it for unlimited shot data maintenance right from inside the app. It was just launched at the end of May, so there is a half-price sale on for now for those who want to purchase.

ArcherZUpshot has a list of upcoming feature adds (like those FITA Field rounds) which will be included in updates at no additional charge to users. Any bugs or mistakes can be reported to the developer right out of the app -- and feature requests can be sent out of the app also. 

ArcherZUpshot doesn't just help you keep score, although it does that better than any other app out there (the target face is glorious!). It also takes your shot data and uses it to help you figure out what you can do to improve your shooting.... then lets you test the effects of your changes. After all, why save all that data and do nothing with it?

Give it a try!

(disclaimer in case it's not totally obvious - I'm the ArcherZUpshot girl, my husband is the app designer, and we want this to be the VERY BEST ARCHERY APP you ever use.)


----------

